# Starter relay location



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

1990 s13 automatic & AC 121,000 miles. Been having a strange no start problem. Turn key to start and get nothing, not even a solenoid click. All lights blower motor and radio work like a champ. I installed a new battery. Still same thing not even a click from solenoid. I checked all fuses under dash and all is well there. Checked and pulled fuses and relays from under the hood and they looked good. jumped back in car and it started. Im thinking it is a bad starter relay but dont know which one it is. can anyone help?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Neutral safety switch?
Try putting it in neutral or jockey the shifter around while it's still in park and see what happens.


----------



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

No luck with the neutral safety switch. Anything else I can try?


----------



## Trump2020 (Oct 18, 2017)

Good Luck with neutral safety switch.. I cannot find mine. It is not on the right side of transmission of the 2007 Xterra automatic. I actually have what Auto Zone sold me for one and I have even had the console out.. I have no clue and stressed out with it..


----------

